# Goodbye, beautiful Delriah ~4.28.12~



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

That is a magnificent tribute Endiku. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

That is so sweet. i'm sorry for your loss and agree with you that your beautiful love is watching down on the one who cared so much for her from greener pastures..


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

So sorry for you loss. What a great horse!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Thankyou everyone. She truely was one of a kind. I'm so thankful for the years that we got to spend with her, and that she was able to die peacefully and painlessly. When we found her, she was stretched out in her favorite shady area with a little smile on her face, almost as if she were just taking a nap. It fit her. We'll always miss her, but she had a grand life full of adventure and love. She'd finished her job here and it was her time to move on; and she knew it.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I can only imagine the emptiness in your heart your beautiful Delriah left. Be happy that you got to enjoy her for so long. Rest in Peace Delriah.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

So sorry to hear about this. I know how much she meant to you and the farm.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Tears in my eyes, a beautiful tribute to an amazing beautiful horse. 

She will be dearly missed, but she clearly brought so much joy and hope and love into many lives.

Bless her soul and may you continue to find peace.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That's a lovely tribute, great poem and the photos are sweet and tender. So, she was 50? that's amazing. you must have taken reallly good care of her.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

So sorry for your loss, she was beautiful. :-(


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

That was beautiful <3 made me cry...RIP Deleriah


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this  Sending big hugs your way. RIP sweet Del.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you, everyone, for your thoughts. We were _so_ lucky to have been able to take Del into our lives, and of been able to keep her with us for so long. She was a wonderful animal, and whenever someone dares to tell me that horses cannot feel loyalty and love, I have always thought of her. Its funny though, how its always brought up how well we must of cared for her. We did love her, and we always did the best by her that we could by providing pain relief, food, and shelter, but it was all will that kept her going. Delriah knew how much she meant to all of the kids out at the farm, and she gave herself freely to them whether they were the community service workers that everyone had forgotten and written off as screw ups, or the kids that had no legs or couldn't see. Thats what was amazing about her, and thats what kept her going and going until now. She knew that they needed something to accept them for who they were, and she knew that the 'something' was her  

I am so glad that we were able to have this photoshoot of her done before she passed away. They really show what kind of horse she was. We're trying to get permission to actually bury her in one of our pastures from the state, and plan on building a memorial for her at the front gate even if we cannot bury her here. Delriah will not be forgotten!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful tribute to such a sweet horse.


----------

